# Which type of coat is this 6 wk old female pup



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

Can I please have some input on which type of coat, this 6 wk old pup from working lines will have. Would be much appreciated. I am wanting a long coat, which will have the longer coat and tufts of fur on the head and ears as well, as an adult. All long coat pups I have seen have that halo of fluff /plus wave on head and ears already at 6 wks old.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks like a long coat to me.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

No, I will not post a pic of my floors.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Give her time -she will develop ear floofs! Even experienced breeders sometimes have trouble telling at a very early age.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Could be a long coat. Hard to say. It’s easier into tell when they are a little older or next to the rest of their litter mates. Both of my coaties came home around 3 or 4 months, so I don’t have good comparison pictures for you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I’m thinking not a longcoat. Is there any longer fur in his ears or on the back of them? That’s a much better indicator than fur on the rest of the body, and it’s hard to tell from that one photo. Seeing that pup compared to the littermates is also helpful.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is Cava and her sister Caia at about 6 weeks old. You can easily see the floofy ears.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

While body hair looks like a coat, there is nothing around ears.....so ???? might be a plush......also,looks like a showline pup, not a working line.....post pedigree link if you have it.....many showline breeders insist that their pups ARE working lines! 

Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

For comparison, here is Cava and Caia’s sister, also at 6 weeks.


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> Looks like a long coat to me.





Sunsilver said:


> Looks like a long coat to me.


Thanks for answering, breeder tells me is a long coat, but there is no typical halo of fluff on ears or top of head. Breeder also says, pup has what is called "whisper hairs". Something I have never heard of before even, or can find on google, though I have had Sheps for the past 39 yrs. Says she will end up with a flowing hair like mane. Breeder got very upset at me yesterday questioning the coat.


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

Buckelke said:


> No, I will not post a pic of my floors.


Lovely looking Shep. Ru trying to tell me she will look like that. Do you happen to have pic at 6-8wks old.


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> Give her time -she will develop ear floofs! Even experienced breeders sometimes have trouble telling at a very early age.


Thanks for replying. They are reputable breeders of imported working line Sheps. They have bred and trained many police, corrections, etc dogs according to their website. He works in corrections also. I have a 2.5 yr old LC stunning Bi color boy from them. I am not new to sheps. I ordered another from them a yr ago, wanting LC. One has come along in this litter they say, but to me, does not look like a LC. All LC pups I have seen and had, clearly have the fluff. I rescued 4 Short/ stock coat mature Sheps in the 80s. The last was a LC, and I have never gone back to a short or stock coat. Got to have the fluff and tufts of fur. I have questioned the breeders, and I was taken aback at how they responded. I was even called nasty because I did not believe them. But every website I google LC's have the usual balls of fluff as pups. I have never seen one like this pup with the whispy hair, not fur. They said it was called "Whisper Hairs". But nothing long in or on ears. They are a plane flight away, so i cannot view pup. They are adamant I should trust them, but as hard as I try, I don't see that happening.


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

Bearshandler said:


> Could be a long coat. Hard to say. It’s easier into tell when they are a little older or next to the rest of their litter mates. Both of my coaties came home around 3 or 4 months, so I don’t have good comparison pictures for you.


thanks for replying anyway.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Very cute pup! Seems like a bit of a red flag that the breeder got upset at you asking perfectly reasonable questions?


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> For comparison, here is Cava and Caia’s sister, also at 6 weeks.
> View attachment 590935


So is your boy classed as a short coat or stock coat. Attached is a pic of one of the litter mates they are saying is short coat, which is diff to yours. All the diff coat types can be confusing.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

look at the pedigree on the parents, if there are coats in the history, chances are this is a coated pup. I don't see many working lines being super floofy when that young, they get it as they age.


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

Zeppy said:


> Very cute pup! Seems like a bit of a red flag that the breeder got upset at you asking perfectly reasonable questions?





Zeppy said:


> Very cute pup! Seems like a bit of a red flag that the breeder got upset at you asking perfectly reasonable questions?


Yes I thought was very reasonable and that I have the right to. They are breeders and trainers of working lines no doubt about that. Even my Vet knew of them and their rep. I have a stunning LC 2.5 yr old from them already. They have $4000 of my money already, just waiting for the right pup to come along. I have been waiting a yr. There was a pup for me in April but sadly she passed away at 6 wks from a bacterial infection I was told by them. I received the pic of the pup in question, which they said is the pic of litter, both from imported German blood lines 2 days ago, though I am told she has temp of gold. I was so disppointed, because I was expecting the usual balls of fluff that I have had in the past. And anything googled in LC's is the same, fluff, fluff, fluff. This could very well be my last Shep, as I am 62yrs old, and it's got to be my greatest love, my LC's. The sire is full brother and spitting image of my boy. Mum is a short coat. pic of my boy Lakota att. My query on a refund was not taken well, and I did not appreciate the way I was spoken to. Am very stressed out about it. I have had nothing but LC's since 1987, and I do not want any diff now. I would certainly be in deep water if they knew I was asking questions here.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

German Shepherd mum said:


> So is your boy classed as a short coat or stock coat.


Cava and Caia are both long stock coats. Here are a couple current photos of Cava, she’s 4-1/2 years old now.


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> This is Cava and her sister Caia at about 6 weeks old. You can easily see the floofy ears.
> View attachment 590934
> 
> View attachment 590933


That's exactly the fluff I was expecting. Not the lack of. Each one of my LC pups I have fallen in love with at 1st sight. When I got the att pic saying meet your new pup, I thought hang on that is not what I asked for, after waiting an entire yr, and am not feeling it. Yesterday I rang another breeder who had a pup available, but I had to find out whether I would get a refund of my $4000. That was not taken well, and I was actually told I was nasty, which I could not comprehend. Did not like at all, that I contacted another breeder. I simply said I don't believe she was a LC, which they found offensive for not trusting them. Am feeling very pressured. Initially 12 mths ago after my aged LC girl passed, I asked for a girl that looked just like her. But a month down the track, I thought I would give another option of calm temp as well, and forgo color. But CRUCIAL stipulation, a LC. I do not have the experience they have, but I am doubting the looks and coat. I find it very hard to trust people these days, especially now. RE asking questions here and looking at soo many pics. Pic of my beautiful girl Shakira that passed 4am, 12-7-2021


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

onyx'girl said:


> look at the pedigree on the parents, if there are coats in the history, chances are this is a coated pup. I don't see many working lines being super floofy when that young, they get it as they age.


There are LC genes in the lines.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

DNA tests are relatively inexpensive - charging you $4K (E4000???) for a coated pup? They should guarantee a coat via a DNA conformation IMO.. Are you in the UK??? There are VERY VERY few working line breeders there.....I still doubt that this is a working line pup.....I have seen that whispy coat on a couple of pups - then ended up nice stock coats NOT long coats....and never have seen a longcoat pup without ear floof.....

Lee


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

wolfstraum said:


> DNA tests are relatively inexpensive - charging you $4K (E4000???) for a coated pup? They should guarantee a coat via a DNA conformation IMO.. Are you in the UK??? There are VERY VERY few working line breeders there.....I still doubt that this is a working line pup.....I have seen that whispy coat on a couple of pups - then ended up nice stock coats NOT long coats....and never have seen a longcoat pup without ear floof.....
> 
> Lee





wolfstraum said:


> DNA tests are relatively inexpensive - charging you $4K (E4000???) for a coated pup? They should guarantee a coat via a DNA conformation IMO.. Are you in the UK??? There are VERY VERY few working line breeders there.....I still doubt that this is a working line pup.....I have seen that whispy coat on a couple of pups - then ended up nice stock coats NOT long coats....and never have seen a longcoat pup without ear floof.....
> 
> Lee


We are In Australia


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

This is Juno at 6 weeks and now (20 months) for floof comparison


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

Katiebob said:


> View attachment 590946
> View attachment 590947
> View attachment 590948
> 
> ...


She is gorgeous then and now. And coloring. If the pup offered to me looked like that, I would not have any Questions. Thanks for comp pics.


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I’m thinking not a longcoat. Is there any longer fur in his ears or on the back of them? That’s a much better indicator than fur on the rest of the body, and it’s hard to tell from that one photo. Seeing that pup compared to the littermates is also helpful.


They are supposed to send some more pics. Pup is a plane flight away so I cannot go look myself.


----------



## alwaysGSD (6 mo ago)

Can't tell for sure myself, but I'll add some reference pics for you as well. At 8wks., 6 mo. and 1.5 years. She was a long coat working line. Old pictures as after 14 years she was lost to severe hip and spine issues. Hope these pictures help in your determination. I see the other members have added some equally useful pictures.


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

alwaysGSD said:


> Can't tell for sure myself, but I'll add some reference pics for you as well. At 8wks., 6 mo. and 1.5 years. She was a long coat working line. Old pictures as after 14 years she was lost to severe hip and spine issues. Hope these pictures help in your determination. I see the other members have added some equally useful pictures.


Thank you for your input. Your girl was beautiful


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

If you have a FB account, go to a couple of GS long coat FB groups and get some opinions. If in doubt, don't accept the puppy, get a refund and go elsewhere if you can. If the breeder treats you badly when you question them, then get out of the contract now while you still can. Things just may get worse later between the 2 of you. I have been down that road with the breeder of my last dog.

If I was investing $4k into a dog, I would take the plane ride. Once you accept the dog, there is no going back. 

How soon do you have to make a decision?


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry about the double post, I couldn't find the delete for the first one. 

If you have a FB account, go to a couple of GS long coat FB groups and get some opinions. 

If in doubt, don't accept the puppy, get a refund and go elsewhere if you can. If the breeder treats you badly when you question them over something simple, then get out of the contract now while you still can. Things just may get worse later between the 2 of you if your gut instinct was correct and the dog is not what was promised. I have been down that road with the breeder of my last dog. If I was investing $4k into a dog, I would take the plane ride to check out the dog in person. I am sure the breeder does not want to refund your money because it's already spent. Once you accept the dog, there is no going back.

I am almost 62 and have learned to trust my gut instinct. If you want a long coated puppy, go with a breeder who breeds specifically for them. Do you really need a working line dog at this point in your life?


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Is it usual to have to pay for the pup prior to it even having been bred??? What I have read and heard from the breeders I researched was that a nonrefundable deposit, general 5 to 10% of the cost, was required to put you on the list. If the breeder couldn't supply the pup with attributes you required, then the deposit could be refunded or transferred to another potential litter, your choice. These policies were always stated up front on reputable websites. Your need to ask now about a possible refund is a huge red flag in my mind. How they are responding to your questions also is disturbing. I am assuming you made it VERY clear you wanted a long coat, just as many of us state preferences with male or female and letting the breeder know if that is a "written in stone" criteria or flexible. 

I understand you have set your heart on a long coat but, please remember, the coat doesn't make the dog. With that said, I also can understand how this whole discussion with the breeder is upsetting and could flow over to the dog if allowed.

Throughout her first 8 weeks, we all (breeder and my husband and I) were wondering exactly WHAT coat Ilita would end up throwing. She had all the potentials: both dad and mom carried for coats, dad possesses a BEAUTIFUL plush coat, mom is stock short. 

I have no words of wisdom as I am totally inexperienced in determining coat prospects on young GSD pups but do wish you the best in resolving this issue.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

SMcN said:


> Is it usual to have to pay for the pup prior to it even having been bred??? What I have read and heard from the breeders I researched was that a nonrefundable deposit, general 5 to 10% of the cost, was required to put you on the list. If the breeder couldn't supply the pup with attributes you required, then the deposit could be refunded or transferred to another potential litter, your choice. These policies were always stated up front on reputable websites


No, it’s not common. I would never do business with a breeder that asked me to pay for a puppy that wasn’t even here. Generally once the pups are born, they work their way down the list for deposits. Then usually on pick up, the rest is paid. Some ask for the rest at 6 weeks.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

German Shepherd mum said:


> They have $4000 of my money already, just waiting for the right pup to come along.


I assume this is including paying for the dog you already have. Terrible idea to prepay for a puppy. There are many breeders in Europe who only breed long coats. As a reference point, Kodak, cost me about 2600 in total. I certainly wouldn’t be paying 4k for a puppy.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

_Lovely looking Shep. Ru trying to tell me she will look like that. Do you happen to have pic at 6-8wks old._
Thank you. Duke is the sweetest, gentlest giant dog. He is a shelter dog so, no, I do not have pics of him as a pup. The only puppy pic I have is the first one in the snow when we first adopted him. He was advertised as a 2 year old at 90 lbs but he wasn't. He has put on almost 50 lbs since then. I believe he was at the shelter because of his size and coat. He is a challenge to keep clean and clean up after. It was certainly not his demeanor, he is a sweet boy. He is not a purebred but his mix does not explain all that hair (German Shepherd, Portuguese water dog, Samoyed, Chinook, and collie) or his size. He is also very uncomfortable in this hot summer weather. While they are incredibly cute I do not believe these dogs were ever meant to have long, thick coats. Your pup is absolutely adorable but I hope he grows into his coat. Have you taken him home yet and what did you name him?


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

Buckelke said:


> _Lovely looking Shep. Ru trying to tell me she will look like that. Do you happen to have pic at 6-8wks old._
> Thank you. Duke is the sweetest, gentlest giant dog. He is a shelter dog so, no, I do not have pics of him as a pup. The only puppy pic I have is the first one in the snow when we first adopted him. He was advertised as a 2 year old at 90 lbs but he wasn't. He has put on almost 50 lbs since then. I believe he was at the shelter because of his size and coat. He is a challenge to keep clean and clean up after. It was certainly not his demeanor, he is a sweet boy. He is not a purebred but his mix does not explain all that hair (German Shepherd, Portuguese water dog, Samoyed, Chinook, and collie) or his size. He is also very uncomfortable in this hot summer weather. While they are incredibly cute I do not believe these dogs were ever meant to have long, thick coats. Your pup is absolutely adorable but I hope he grows into his coat. Have you taken him home yet and what did you name him?


How such a beautiful stunning boy could end up at a shelter is beyond my comprehension. I am guessing you are in the US. We are in Australia. He looks purebred to me, just a beautiful cream color instead of the usual darker tan. I love the creamy white color. Many dogs did develop thick dense long coats, to help with the conditions they had to work in. My lot always have access to water to cool off in hot weather, as well as air conditioning inside. We are not fortunate enough to have access to play in snow. We live on a sheep farm and are home 24/7. They are pretty spoilt, as well as our Kelpie working dogs who get treated no different. I have rescued 4 mature G Sheps , starting in the early 1980's, when I was in my early 20's. . They were such loving beautiful fur family members, they taught me much, and I them. They live on in my heart. The very 1st, stole the key to my heart way back then, and each G Sheph since, has kept it safely locked away. German Sheps are,.....my life. I had a 40 min conversation with breeder yesterday, she apologized for the response I had gotten from both her and husband. They had challenging times, which she explained. So all is sorted. They now understand, at age 62, this is most likely going to be my last pup in my lifetime. I so wished age wasn't against me. I have been offered the pic of the next litter from 2 LC parents. Mum was joined 2 wks ago. The sire again is the full brother to my beautiful boy Lakota pictured on one of the posts here somewhere. He is now 2.5 yrs old. Lakota's is a Bi color which I was wanting, and both his parents are pure East German Blood lines, from Certified working parents. Dad Patrol and narcotics and mum personal protection trained. The breeders both work in the services and train some of them also, as well as dealing with a very young family. So I understand they are verrrrry busy. I am very proud of my boy. Another LC black sable boy, I bought as a pup in 1993, was bred for prison work also. I have obviously given this situation much thought, and am most likey going to take the girl in question. I am factoring diff things into this. One of them being, my 3rd rescue Sheps life was cut very short by an arrogant Vet, who's advice I took at the time, not knowing any better. By the time I realised it was wrong, the 2nd lethal dose had been given. Tara was already still asleep from Vet doing tests, she kicked and struggled with each dose. It is still so traumatic for me to this day. I literally cried for 3 wks non stop, because I knew I made the wrong decision. Is a long story, 2 of my Sheps at the time got very sick when I had my house sprayed against white tail spiders. Tara was the sickest, with the worst crater like sores in arm pits and groin, which weeped green pus. After much investigations with another Vet, Poisons expert and a naturopath, I saved my boys life, who was my 2nd rescue. Prior to investigations, I had adopted number 4 rescue, a beautiful LC girl, because Shenton was grieving the loss of Tara so much. That is where my love of the LC began. She became sick within 2 wks also. I developed Cancer later on in life also. I moved dogs to my sisters place immediately, whilst the property was prepared for sale. The dogs gradually improved as the poison left their systems. We then moved country. Tara was a beautiful cream color short coat who had, had a hard life. So this is the biggest influence in my decision, amongst others. This pup is supposed to end up exactly like her color wise. Mum of pup is exactly the same. So I have to believe what breeders are saying color wise. Anyway long story. But I thought the more people read what chemicals can do the better. I have attached the article I wrote to the newspaper after I lost Tara, and even the company that carried out the spraying, admitted it was harmful to pets. So if it is harmful to them, then it is harmful to humans. I am waiting on some more pics and then I will make my final decision. Though it is pretty much final now. She will be called either Mica or Shiloh, and will be the 10th German shepherd in my life. She will be 8 wks on the 1st of Sept. Her dad works in corrections and mum is personal protection trained. Pic is of Tara, Shenton and I .


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

SMcN said:


> Is it usual to have to pay for the pup prior to it even having been bred??? What I have read and heard from the breeders I researched was that a nonrefundable deposit, general 5 to 10% of the cost, was required to put you on the list. If the breeder couldn't supply the pup with attributes you required, then the deposit could be refunded or transferred to another potential litter, your choice. These policies were always stated up front on reputable websites. Your need to ask now about a possible refund is a huge red flag in my mind. How they are responding to your questions also is disturbing. I am assuming you made it VERY clear you wanted a long coat, just as many of us state preferences with male or female and letting the breeder know if that is a "written in stone" criteria or flexible.
> 
> I understand you have set your heart on a long coat but, please remember, the coat doesn't make the dog. With that said, I also can understand how this whole discussion with the breeder is upsetting and could flow over to the dog if allowed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply. $1000 was deposit back in Aug 2021to go on waiting list, another $3000 was paid in late March 2020 when the last pup that had been picked for us was 6 wks old. She was a def LC to LC parents, one of them being full brother to my LC boy. That pup was to have joined our family early April, but sadly she developed a bacterial infection and died at 7 wks. I was devastated, all other pups had already been allocated to other buyers. I had also asked for a laid back pup, which this one was, the other laid back pup was to be an assistance dog, which I was happy to let go to someone that needed her. And I did see actual footage of the sick pup. We are a ferry or plane ride away from breeders. And yes, it was stipulated that, a LC female only, was wanted. Lakota, my last LC boy from them is now 2.5 yrs old, was to be my last G Shep. We are a multi dog household and are on a sheep farm. I lost my white LC boy at the age of nearly 14 in late 2020, and my 13 and 3mth old LC girl, passed very suddenly in Aug 2021. It was after Shakira's sudden passing and struggle with that, that I decided I would take on another while I still had some time. I am 62 yrs old, but lead a relatively active lifestyle and dogs are always walked, as well as loving to run around the farm with UTV. I understand what you are saying re coat, but I just love my LC's and their big boofy fluffy look. Pic of my beautiful girl Shakira that passed 2021. She had a magnificent solid head on her for a female.


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

Bearshandler said:


> I assume this is including paying for the dog you already have. Terrible idea to prepay for a puppy. There are many breeders in Europe who only breed long coats. As a reference point, Kodak, cost me about 2600 in total. I certainly wouldn’t be paying 4k for a puppy.


We are here in Australia, and that price is very, very reasonable for a pup from parents that have excellent Hip and elbow scores etc. They are also fully imported blood lines from Certified working parents. Not that that matters that much, but I am also after the old Square type, straight back G Shep, not the slope back show lines. Finding a straight back breeder these days is few and far between. There are many back yard breeders on GT, but I do not support them, filling their pockets, breeding from dogs that have no health guarantees.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

OP is in Australia so Aussie Dollars, not US. Its about $2700 USD (according to google) 

But still a lot of money to have paid out. 

Hope you manage to resolve the issue 🤞


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

DHau said:


> Sorry about the double post, I couldn't find the delete for the first one.
> 
> If you have a FB account, go to a couple of GS long coat FB groups and get some opinions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. They do breed LC pairs as well. Just mainly for working dogs. My LC boy from them was out of 2 short coats that carried the LC gene. The LC pup that was allocated to me last April, died from a bacterial infection at 7 wks. Re why the full amount was paid. She was so close to joining our family. The trust has to go both ways. No breeder will send off a pup on a flight without payment. They used to live close by, but moved early in the year. Taking a long trip won't solve the issue. I was hoping to see some other pups with the same looking coat. They couldn't understand why I would not trust their advice on this pup, like I did my last. After a 40 min conversation yesterday, I have been given 1st choice of next litter due in 6 wks. They will be from a LC pair, the sire being full brother to my boy from them also. My boy pictured. So I have a lot to think about, am waiting on some more pics to make my decision.


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

Katiebob said:


> OP is in Australia so Aussie Dollars, not US. Its about $2700 USD (according to google)
> 
> But still a lot of money to have paid out.
> 
> Hope you manage to resolve the issue 🤞


That is average price here in Australia to be hip and elbow x rayed, with health guarantee. Many back yard breeders charge not far off that, and many have health problems, let alone pass x-rays. Also not many breed the old type, straight back Sheps.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

It doesn’t surprise me that Duke ended up at the shelter. As a pup he was growing larger and larger and was already 90 lbs, with hair that makes a mess wherever he goes. I brush and brush and there is still more. Not to mention the debris his coat picks up in the yard. He is a bit smelly. That long hair is constant maintenance. It doesn’t show in the pics but he is mostly black. We are also home all the time so Duke is rarely left alone. We’re of the age now, too, where he will probably be our last big dog. Our Elke is getting old, although she is healthy and we expect her to be with us awhile longer. They both spend their days in the AC going outside for only 10-20 minutes every few hours. But Duke seems to be panting more this time of year than in the winter. We are in the northwest US, a moderate climate. I’m sorry you lost your Tara like you did. I felt awful when we lost Buck. Who would have thought he would catch his ball and it would go down his windpipe? No more tennis sized balls around here. We have been extremely fortunate to adopt shelter dogs that have been great dogs. Each one has a distinct personality. Jake was just a great companion, but he required major surgery to straighten his rear legs; Ellie had PTSD problems. People kept adopting her then returning her so we kept her and tried to make her life normal. No one wanted Elke because she was a terror in the shelter but she is the best behaved, sweetest girl ever. Your little puppy prospect is a real cutie and I’m sure whatever coat she grows into, she will be a great dog. I just don’t understand why anyone would breed an oversized, overly high maintenance dog for the look, instead of sticking with the breed that has already been established. I think you are making a good decision; I just don’t understand the long hair craze. Although I have to say, I have totally enjoyed all the puppy pictures that have been posted in response to your question – thank you!


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

OMG, I could not believe what I read about Buck. I have never heard of that happening before re tennis balls. I would never even have imagined that. I couldn't even begin to think how traumatic it was for you and especially your dog. That is simply terrible. So, so sorry. Duke is just gorgeous. He is as fluffy as my girl that passed, 4am, 12-8-2021. Shakira was very, very fluffy. She died a most horrible death too. She was 13yrs and 3 mths, never sick a day in her life. Prior to her death, she still ran around like a puppy. Approx 10 days before her death, I noticed she was not herself, breathing heavier and not eating so well. Vet said she had a temp, most likely from a bacteria in her stomach. As I said, we live on a sheep farm here, but had not noticed her pick up anything on our walks. She was not that way inclined. She was put on meds and told to come back in 2 days. If temp not down then, then blood work needed to be done. Her temp was still not down, they wanted her to stay and go on drip. 2 days later, temp had only come down a little, but they said she could come home. Went to pick her up, and she was still not my Shakira, she was still very unwell. I know my dogs like the back of my hand. I asked about the bloods, they said they did not do. I said I WANT THEM DONE, before I take her home. Bloods done, but nothing found. The Vet that day was a newbie, and not my usual Vet. The following morn, I get a ph call from my usual experienced vet who apologed profusely. Newbie had missed picking up she had a blood cancer, Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia. This I was told, manageable. I wk later, something in her stomach collapsed apparently. She bled to death, through vomiting up so much blood and what ever it was, before we could reach our Vet, 30 mins away. It was a highway trip, I sat on 120 KPH, but by the time we got there she was barely breathing and her heart barely beating. The vet thought she had a stomach ulcer that had burst, and we were going to get meds. But I knew by her breathing something was terribly wrong, re the speed. The meds she was put on for a week, could of caused that collapse they said. That will horrify me to the day I die. My poor beautiful baby died such a horrible death. Lakota was to be my last Shep, but when Shakira passed, that changed my decision. Shakira actually passed, 6 mths after her soul mate Sequoya passed at 14 yrs old. I really believe her grieving caused her sickness. She barely ate for 2 mths after Sequoya left us, even though she had another 6 siblings and a mum that loved her to the end of the earth and back. This pic is one of my favorites taken in early 2020. Caption, Soul mates contemplating. Pic on hay bales when they were only a few yrs old. I am still waiting on more pics of pup. This pup will be Shep no 10, since falling in love with this breed in 1983. But only 6 came into my life as pups. Rescue 2 I soon learned had BADDDDD aggression issues. He attacked anything thing that moved I soon learnt. With rescue no 1, I had a rare opportunity and was trained by a policeman that worked with the narcotics squad. So I had some reasonable training behind me, to take on Shenton's aggression. My passion throughout life has always been my Sheps and making them the happiest, most well balanced dogs poss, through training. Not only physical exercise but loads of mental stimulation =a well balanced dog. He learnt to love cats, and when we moved country, lambs adopted him as their mother. In fact when people showed up and the dogs barked, the lambs would run and hide behind the dogs. Pic of Shenton with Jessie my 1st lamb. Enjoy.


----------



## michaelr (Aug 5, 2010)

Here are pictures of Duke at 9 weeks and at 2 years. When we picked him out on the first visit (he was 6 weeks at the time), her words of caution were" "You know, he's gonna be a bit plush."


----------



## German Shepherd mum (5 mo ago)

michaelr said:


> Here are pictures of Duke at 9 weeks and at 2 years. When we picked him out on the first visit (he was 6 weeks at the time), her words of caution were" "You know, he's gonna be a bit plush."


Thank you for the example pics


----------

